# "Control" the tech...really?



## Israel (Dec 20, 2018)

There's a bridge for sale in Brooklyn.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8023028/gatwick-closed-passengers-stranded-christmas-chaos/


----------



## RegularJoe (Dec 22, 2018)

I have wondered for some time if there was some type of frequency jamming that could bring these devices down _when_ they pose a safety threat
(tho I have spent no time actually looking into it).
Regarding the above specific London airport, I did hear on one news cast 
(for whatever accuracy one should today expect from news casts :- ) 
that the airport did actually endeavor to frequency jam the drone(s) ..... 
however it was to no avail.
Somewhere someone once told me that drones can be hardened to jamming on their motherboards whereby 
when the motherboard detects possible jamming it temporarily shuts off the drone's 'need' to receive incoming flight instructions ... 
thus the drone sustains a survival flght pattern till it can tune back to receiving its 'pilots' unjammed flight instructions.


----------



## Israel (Dec 22, 2018)

RegularJoe said:


> I have wondered for some time if there was some type of frequency jamming that could bring these devices down _when_ they pose a safety threat
> (tho I have spent no time actually looking into it).
> Regarding the above specific London airport, I did hear on one news cast
> (for whatever accuracy one should today expect from news casts :- )
> ...




The bent toward mayhem...and seeking to control it...is like a game of whack a mole.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 22, 2018)

EMP


----------



## RegularJoe (Dec 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> EMP


Yup .... that'd do 'er.


----------

